# FLOUNDER



## crowhunter123 (Oct 8, 2007)

WENT OUT SATURDAY NIGHT GOT 3 FLOUNDER AND10 MULLET WATER WAS CLEAR.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the report! any :takephoto????


----------

